# cragar 30 spokes?



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

any 1 know if a 2prong spinner can be put on instead of that "cragar" cap they come with?? i havent really seen em in person.. so i dunno.. any 1 have any pics of them on cars? thanx


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

Its actually put over the Cragar cap.


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

thats not the wheels i was talkin bout.. those r " swangas".


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Aug 27 2008, 04:42 PM~11453811
> *thats not the wheels i was talkin bout.. those r  " swangas".
> *


Same wheel basically. Just put the 2 prong over the Cragar cap. No different than swangas... 

30's


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

i got some extra 2 prongs, they go over the cragar cap


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

ok, i got ya now... thanx!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 27 2008, 07:38 PM~11455488
> *i got some extra 2 prongs, they go over the cragar cap
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

I had those 2 prong on mine but decided to go with the og caps instead. :biggrin:


----------

